
Funding Comparison of TinySeed Indie and Earnest - yazr
https://medium.com/swlh/alternative-funding-calculus-a-quant-comparison-of-tiny-indie-and-earnest-8d61d35d5ad5
======
yazr
I also liked the detailed analysis of the initial Earnest proposal [1]

[1] [https://medium.com/swlh/the-cost-of-raising-earnest-a-
review...](https://medium.com/swlh/the-cost-of-raising-earnest-a-review-of-
earnest-capitals-shared-earnings-agreement-seal-2cf68c099ddc)

